# So-Cal Official KrispyKreme Tuesdays *300+ Expected* (Dont miss) <3 Nissan



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

_*DONT BEND RULES THIS TIME*_*

When: Tuesday DEC/4/07 at 9pm **bi weekly meet** *
Why to come to this meet: chillax
Have some donuts
Have some panda express
Look at all the rides
Meet some people
Bring back the meet scene
Get some pictures
(Show off your ride)

Details: CHP & BPD is cool with us so don’t mess up that respect

*>>>>>>>>(LEAVE THE STREET MIND AT HOME)<<<<<<<<<<*


*Rule’s: NO BURNOUTS!
(NO REVVING!)
NO RACING!
NO HATING!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE SHOPPING
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
****NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT***
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE LOT
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING!
PLEASE DONT LITTER
**

Invites: shout outs to (909/818/626/323/661/213/562/805/310/ETC) too roll thru


ADRESS IS: ** 1521 N Victory Pl, Burbank, CA ** it is in the Burbank empire center


*** We have had a HUGE 5th meet rules were followed thanks BUT DO NOT BEND THE RULES ON THE 6th MEET*** 

PICS ARE HERE>>>>Autotransmute.com

PICTURES WILL BE TAKEN AT 5TH MEET BY AUTOTRANSMUTE.COM AND OTHERS

>>>>NOW WE WILL REPORT ANYONES PLATES TO THE AUTHORITIES IF THEY GOOF OFF<<< 

>>PLEASE FOLLOW RULES DONT SPEED AT ALL IN PARKING LOT AND PAY ATTENTION UNDERCOVER SECURITY WILL BE HERE TO RIGHT DOWN PLATES OF THE DUMMIES<<<<



FOLLOW THE RULES SO YOU AND I CAN ESTABLISH A LEGIT MEET

Please follow these Rules!

Rule’s: NO BURNOUTS!
(NO REVVING!)
NO RACING!
NO HATING!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE SHOPPING
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
****NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT***
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE LOT
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING!
PLEASE DONT LITTER




*


----------



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

2 Days Till Tuesday Night (Dont Miss) @ 9pm 

Please **FOLLOW RULES**


----------



## Angelo SE3P (Jan 11, 2008)

crazyblue said:


> 2 Days Till Tuesday Night (Dont Miss) @ 9pm
> 
> Please **FOLLOW RULES**


these meets still going on?:newbie:


----------



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

Angelo SE3P said:


> these meets still going on?:newbie:


not right now i will post a new meet soon i had to sadly postpone tuesday nights


----------



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

these still goin on?


----------



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

postponed until furthur notice


----------

